# Peaceful greetings to all, from the West!



## Jon D. (Aug 24, 2016)

My name is Jonathan, and I reside in Las Vegas Nevada.

It's great to be here.  I look forward to filling my mind with the knowledge and wisdom of those I may someday share an eternal/fraternal bond with.

My journey thus far has already opened my eyes, mind, and arms to the ways of the world.  In ways I could have never imagined.  I'd love to discuss the sequence of events, teachings, and learnings that prompted my decision to dedicate time going forward to getting to know those in my local Vegas #32.

     Truly,

    J. Davenport


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2016)

Jon D. said:


> My name is Jonathan, and I reside in Las Vegas Nevada.
> 
> It's great to be here.  I look forward to filling my mind with the knowledge and wisdom of those I may someday share an eternal/fraternal bond with.
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## Jon D. (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you, Bloke!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 27, 2016)

Jon D. said:


> My name is Jonathan, and I reside in Las Vegas Nevada.
> 
> It's great to be here.  I look forward to filling my mind with the knowledge and wisdom of those I may someday share an eternal/fraternal bond with.
> 
> ...


The WM of Daylight #44 is a member of these here boards

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Jon D. (Aug 29, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The WM of Daylight #44 is a member of these here boards
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Good to know, i'll make it a point to touch bases with him/Daylight #44 one day.  I'm slowly getting to know Oasis #41 through one of the MM's there who has been incredibly welcoming; very thankful i'm amongst such great company.

Likewise, nice meeting you!


----------



## Jon D. (Aug 29, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum.



A thousand thank you's.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 29, 2016)

Are you a mason yet?  Ea fc or mm?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Jon D. (Aug 30, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Are you a mason yet?  Ea fc or mm?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I am not as it stands and hold no degree for Freemasonry.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 30, 2016)

Jon D. said:


> I am not as it stands and hold no degree for Freemasonry.



Thanks for the clarification Jon. Always be clear on that, even in an open forum like this, some Freemasons will get upset if they feel you misrepresent yourself.


----------

